

What is your best rich web app development tool? - umrashrf

I am interested to know your best tool for rapid yet maintainable rich web app development. I know few tools and would like to poll on them.<p>1. Ext JS (http://www.sencha.com/products/extjs/)<p>2. qooXdoo (http://qooxdoo.org/)<p>3. Cappuccino (http://cappuccino.org/)<p>4. HTML5 and CSS3
======
adamlindsay
Surprised Backbone.js(<http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone/>) didn't make
the list.

~~~
umrashrf
I just had heard the name. I didn't know it's for frontend development.

------
xxqs
I've built a couple of applications with Qooxdoo, and found it fairly simple,
especially for the one like me, who was never programming any serious JS
before. I still dislike javascript, but that's a different story :)

------
jph
Sencha is great. I wrote demo apps for Sencha associations, grids, MVC, REST,
XTemplates, etc.

<http://github.com/sixarm>

Then search for "sixarm_sencha"

~~~
umrashrf
I am already using Sencha Touch so I believe Ext JS would do the job but then
their commercial license would need to be bought. MIT license is great.

------
kls
If you are looking for fast end to end modern web apps you should look at
wavemaker, VMWare picked them up. For just knocking out quick REST / js CRUD
apps they are in a league of there own.

------
vlastik
<http://sproutcore.com/>

------
bkyan
#4 for me, although jQuery is what is really doing all the heavy lifting.

~~~
amirf
+1 to that.

